# Custom Calls? Who's do you use?



## IdRatherBHunting (Mar 25, 2008)

I am about to buy some handmade calls from a member of this forum and I was just wondering what you guys think about them and who you use.


----------



## cletus T (Mar 25, 2008)

i use a couple different handmade calls one from top calls the original hen and one from BTDoutdoors there trashy hen call. both are 3 reed and very  good calls with great sound and easy to blow. but im sure there are people on this site selling calls just as good.


----------



## turkkillr (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used Alan Sentell , Bob Harwell , Wendell Lancaster , Joe Mayeaux , Doug Morgan , Gary Joffrion ,  Rohm Bros , etc


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2008)

David Mills box www.traxcalls.com and Alex Williams glass


----------



## Killdee (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> David Mills box www.traxcalls.com and Alex Williams glass



I have a Beauty of a slate from David mills  a hoochie hen glass from TomTeaser and excelent mouth calls from turkkillr.Mgbuck34 makes a great crow call also.Several fine box builders here also but I build my own boxs.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 25, 2008)

Tom Teaser Slate Call And Glass Strut Buster By Supreme Turkey Calls ( Steve Reese )


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

from here-
david mills glass/slate
jack mincey slate/slate and crow call
xt mouth calls


----------



## va longbeard (Mar 25, 2008)

XT mouth calls and that Havoc is a good one.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 25, 2008)

Doug Camp (deceased)
Cecil Frye (deceased)
Pat Strawser (Wisconsin call maker who makes a great call)
Allen Bailey (great call for not alot of money)


----------



## trailhunter (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got a couple of custom boxes including ones from Jack Scott, Irving Whitt, Albert Paul, Jerry White, Marlin Watkins and pots from Alex on here.  All are great calls.  But like a few others, I hunt primarily with box calls that I've made.

th


----------



## gobblingghost (Mar 25, 2008)

Alex Williams GON  alex30808 "williamscustomcalls.com
Lee Chadwick GON "GADAWGS"
Bob Harwell   GON Bob Harwell


----------



## BOWROD (Mar 25, 2008)

jackhammer mouth call-by magnum game calls[ MIKE MAYFIELD}


----------



## tbgator (Mar 25, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> jackhammer mouth call-by magnum game calls[ MIKE MAYFIELD}



That is an excellent mouth call.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 25, 2008)

va longbeard said:


> XT mouth calls and that Havoc is a good one.



Yes sir it is....  Steve makes some awesome mouth calls.

www.xtcalls.com


----------



## H2OFowler (Mar 25, 2008)

*Lon Trice*

Lon Trice in Bronwood, GA makes some great calls.  I've got a slate of his that I love.  He also just started making trumpets, but I haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## h20fowlin (Mar 25, 2008)

Billy White sold me a good sounding box call back around 97' or so....called a "Hustlin Hen".

I heard Billy's in bad health. 

They had an article featuring his call in a NWTF publication a few years ago.

Billy's out of Alabama.

If anyone knows how he's doing health wise, please share.

Thanks


----------



## Cane_Creek (Mar 26, 2008)

h20fowlin said:


> Billy White sold me a good sounding box call back around 97' or so....called a "Hustlin Hen".
> 
> I heard Billy's in bad health.
> 
> ...




Love my Billy White Hutlin' Hen


----------



## Tom Threetoes (Mar 26, 2008)

Doug Camp box, Andy Kaiser pots, and John Maynard boxes


----------



## Doublethink98 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bob Harwell Short Box, Lamar Williams Paddle, Screamin Deamon II by Perfection Calls/Jim Clay. www.perfectionturkeycalls.com


----------



## blindhog (Mar 26, 2008)

Pot calls by Alex Williams
Scott's Cutter
Jackson's Scratch Boxes


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 26, 2008)

ralph chandler slate/slate pot, bill purdy slate/glass pot, my own design long box(mineral stained poplar/purpleheart), my own design trumpet.


----------

